# Arizona Meetup?



## MissMia

Click *here* for photos from the Aug '08 Jerome Meet-Up. 

Edited from original post


----------



## BAB

Yes, depending on the proverbial schedule.


----------



## Joves

Maybe depnding on when and, where. Im up north myself. My problem is my work schedule is hectic most of the time.


----------



## MissMia

Anyone interested in a meetup in early July?  I know it will be hot, but we could meet in the morning at a central location.


----------



## bigalbest

Sounds like fun, I might make it.


----------



## icassell

That could be fun, but would certainly depend on work schedule.  I'm in Phoenix.


----------



## saltface

Depends on how early in July. I'll be gone for the first week.


----------



## MissMia

I've got house guests for the first week, but Saturday July 12th looks like it would work well for me.


----------



## flygning

Where are you thinking?


----------



## MissMia

I was thinking about South Mtn - that's a pretty central location. But I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

I'm thinking of moving to tucson, not exactly sure when I would make it out there yet though.


----------



## MissMia

C677T said:


> I'm thinking of moving to tucson, not exactly sure when I would make it out there yet though.



Keep us posted. There are some great spots to photograph in between Phoenix and Tucson.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Thanks, i'll have to do that!


----------



## bigalbest

South Mountain sounds great, I love going there.


----------



## icassell

Keep us posted.  My schedule is erratic, but will try and attend. South Mountain is fine (hmmmm ... July on S. Mtn. .... where did I put that SPF 100?)


----------



## icassell

The Phx Zoo is another possibility, but there is an admission fee ... This is the last guy who didn't pay.


----------



## MissMia

Also the Desert Botanical Garden - It opens at 7AM. Admin is $10 or $5 for students.


----------



## icassell

That's a great place too -- just not sure how much will be blooming in July.  I'm a member of both and they are frequent photo escapes for me. The butterfly exhibit was awesome, but I think it ended in May.


----------



## flygning

We could do an evening South Mountain Hike.  If we park our cars at the entrance off 48th street and shuttle to the main parking area coming off Central, we'll essentially have a one-way, downhill hike, which isn't as bad in the summer.  Its a few miles, so of course we'd have to adjust for those who wouldn't want to hike.  We'd just have to make sure to get off the mountain by the time the gates close to the main parking area.


----------



## MissMia

flygning said:


> We could do an evening South Mountain Hike.  If we park our cars at the entrance off 48th street and shuttle to the main parking area coming off Central, we'll essentially have a one-way, downhill hike, which isn't as bad in the summer.  Its a few miles, so of course we'd have to adjust for those who wouldn't want to hike.  We'd just have to make sure to get off the mountain by the time the gates close to the main parking area.



That sounds good too. Friday & Saturday nights are usually out for me, but if the timing works for everyone else that's cool.


----------



## AdrianBetti

MissMia said:


> That sounds good too. Friday & Saturday nights are usually out for me, but if the timing works for everyone else that's cool.


What part of Arizona do you live in MissMia? I'm in Glendale. I'd be up for a meet. I really wanted to do a drive through Jerome, Cottonwood, up to Sedona and to Flagstaff. There would be hundreds of awesome things and people to photograph.


----------



## MissMia

AdrianBetti said:


> What part of Arizona do you live in MissMia? I'm in Glendale. I'd be up for a meet. I really wanted to do a drive through Jerome, Cottonwood, up to Sedona and to Flagstaff. There would be hundreds of awesome things and people to photograph.



I'm in Cave Creek. That would be a fun trip. The problem is I could spend several days in each of those locations.


----------



## AdrianBetti

MissMia said:


> I'm in Cave Creek. That would be a fun trip. The problem is I could spend several days in each of those locations.


Lets do it. Bring a few 8gigs.


----------



## icassell

So, has there been any final decision  as to time/place?  It was your idea, MissMia, so I think it should be your call. I'm not much for long outdoor summer hikes here in Phoenix.


----------



## MissMia

icassell said:


> So, has there been any final decision  as to time/place?  It was your idea, MissMia, so I think it should be your call. I'm not much for long outdoor summer hikes here in Phoenix.



You must have known I was working on this!!!!!!

I am in the process of arranging a meet-up at Mitica100's coffee shop on Saturday July 12th. Details to follow shortly. :mrgreen:


----------



## MissMia

*JULY 12TH '08 NOON MEET UP @ MITICA100'S COFFEE SHOP!

Let's get together and plan a couple photography trips for this fall, view Mitica100's B&W photos from Vulture Mine and drink the best coffee in Phoenix!!! 
*
Potential Fall outings:

Vulture Mine
Tonto Natural Bridge
Jerome
Grand Canyon

Spring '09
Monument Valley & Canyon de Chelly


----------



## Fox Paw

I just saw this.  It looks as if I may not be around but if I am, I'll try to make it.


----------



## flygning

I'll definitely be there.  His coffee rocks.  

If anyone wants a ride from central Phoenix (16th st/Thomas area) let me know.


----------



## icassell

Schedule still up-in-the-air, but will certainly try to be there (black ... no sugar)!


----------



## Mitica100

Hey gang, happy to accommodate everyone's taste when it comes to coffee. 

Saturday July 12 is on my calendar to be at the shop, waiting for all you Forumites from AZ. Christina, you rock, girl!!! :hail:


----------



## bigalbest

I will be there, can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## AdrianBetti

Nice I'll be there. Where exactly is this coffee shop at? Nevermind...

_Our address is 4804 E. Chandler Blvd. suite 110, in Ahwatukee (Phoenix), at the NE corner of 48th Street and Chandler Blvd. and we are just N of the Hooters restaurant. _


----------



## johngpt

Now I wish I lived in the Phoenix area. Have fun all.


----------



## saltface

MissMia said:


> Spring '09
> Monument Valley & Canyon de Chelly



That would be awesome.
I need to figure out this kite aerial photography by then.


----------



## MissMia

saltface said:


> That would be awesome.
> I need to figure out this kite aerial photography by then.



It's going to be fun! Hopefully we can get some of the international members to join us. I'll post details when available.


----------



## LaFoto

Set a clear date and decide on how long it is going to be and those who need to save up time and money for it can start to plan accordingly. The school holidays in spring of 2009 here in Lower Saxony will be from 30 March to 15 April, if that helps any (and I can only ever get away from home during the school holidays!).


----------



## Alex_B

Hmm, spring 09 I might have to be in the US for a wedding
 anyway, so if the dates are close, that might be a good chance


----------



## MissMia

That would be great Alex! We'll try to get all the details together and post them soon.


----------



## Mitica100

johngpt said:


> Now I wish I lived in the Phoenix area. Have fun all.


 
Hey, it's not that far from you, since we'll meet in the spring of '09 at Canyon DeChelly and Monument Valley (possibly Antelope Canyon in Page).

We'll let you know the dates and maybe you can come from Albuquerque.


----------



## johngpt

Mitica100 said:


> Hey, it's not that far from you, since we'll meet in the spring of '09 at Canyon DeChelly and Monument Valley (possibly Antelope Canyon in Page).
> 
> We'll let you know the dates and maybe you can come from Albuquerque.


I'll keep my eyes open. We're often in the Phoenix area for my younger son's soccer tournaments.


----------



## MissMia

johngpt said:


> I'll keep my eyes open. We're often in the Phoenix area for my younger son's soccer tournaments.



Please let us know when you are in town and we'll meet up.


----------



## johngpt

MissMia said:


> Please let us know when you are in town and we'll meet up.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Fox Paw

Looks as if I can probably make it.  I haven't been to such a gathering before.  Will there be anything on the agenda other than meeting others and discussing possible trips?  Will I need a camera, photo ID or a cookbook?


----------



## MissMia

Fox Paw said:


> Looks as if I can probably make it.  I haven't been to such a gathering before.  Will there be anything on the agenda other than meeting others and discussing possible trips?  Will I need a camera, photo ID or a cookbook?



Cool! I'd bring your photo ID & camera. I don't think you'll need your cookbook! 

I just thought this would be a good way to start. Plus you will get to see Mitica100's photos from the Vulture Mine.


----------



## icassell

Fox Paw said:


> Looks as if I can probably make it.  I haven't been to such a gathering before.  Will there be anything on the agenda other than meeting others and discussing possible trips?  Will I need a camera, photo ID or a cookbook?




Cookbook, no.  Tarot deck, maybe   Photo ID? Is there a minimum coffee drinking age in Arizona?


----------



## MissMia

icassell said:


> Cookbook, no.  Tarot deck, maybe   Photo ID? Is there a minimum coffee drinking age in Arizona?



Depends on what you put in your coffee!


----------



## icassell

MissMia said:


> Depends on what you put in your coffee!



Aha ... a minimum age for using a spoon ...


----------



## flygning

MissMia said:


> Depends on what you put in your coffee!



  I didn't know he had that sorta thing on the menu!!


----------



## MissMia

flygning said:


> I didn't know he had that sorta thing on the menu!!



I don't think he does, but there is a bar in the same mall! :mrgreen:


----------



## flygning

Erm, yeah, a Hooters.  Their chicken fingers suck.


----------



## MissMia

Who's talking about chicken? 

BTW - Mitica has the most wonderful turkey & pesto sandwiches!


----------



## icassell

MissMia said:


> Who's talking about chicken?
> 
> BTW - Mitica has the most wonderful turkey & pesto sandwiches!



I *LOVE* pesto.  I had a whole plot of basil when I lived in Philly.


----------



## Mitica100

icassell said:


> I *LOVE* pesto. I had a whole plot of basil when I lived in Philly.


 
The pesto I use tastes great and fresh. Comes from the East Coast, I think from MA.

I am thrilled y'all are coming!:heart:

I promise to not check the ID, our coffees are so good, any better and they'd be deemed illegal.

One word of caution for you caffeine addicts: our iced coffee comes with a warning, you will stay up all night! I brew it cold system and pull out all the caffeine from the beans. You have been warned!


----------



## flygning

mmmm....need more caffeine.... 

I stopped by there the other afternoon to pick up a mocha, but the shop was closed already!  I was very sad.  I'll just have to have 2 on Saturday...


----------



## Mitica100

flygning said:


> mmmm....need more caffeine....
> 
> I stopped by there the other afternoon to pick up a mocha, but the shop was closed already! I was very sad. I'll just have to have 2 on Saturday...


 
Aww... Sorry V, we do close at 2pm these days, not many visitors after that and I don't like burning the AC for nuthin'...

I'll be happy to make you double the mocha on Saturday.


----------



## Mitica100

BTW, on Saturday I'll stay as long as it's needed, no need to hurry.


----------



## MissMia

Mitica100 said:


> The pesto I use tastes great and fresh. Comes from the East Coast, I think from MA.
> 
> I am thrilled y'all are coming!:heart:
> 
> I promise to not check the ID, our coffees are so good, any better and they'd be deemed illegal.
> 
> One word of caution for you caffeine addicts: our iced coffee comes with a warning, you will stay up all night! I brew it cold system and pull out all the caffeine from the beans. You have been warned!



I knew you made the BEST coffee!


----------



## Jeff Canes

I have a stupid coffee question, is there a name for a 50/50 mix of milk and coffee with a ton of sweetener


----------



## flygning

Cafe au lait is 50/50 steamed milk and coffee I think.


----------



## icassell

Jeff Canes said:


> I have a stupid coffee question, is there a name for a 50/50 mix of milk and coffee with a ton of sweetener




Yes .... "Yuck"


----------



## Mitica100

Victoria is right, it's the _café au lait _while the latte is about 75/25 and the 75 is coffee.

But don't you ask for a _latte_ while in Italy or you're getting a glass of milk.   Ask for _cafe latte._


----------



## Fox Paw

I could have sworn I saw the address for this posted but now I can't find it.  Would someone help the feeble-minded?


----------



## MissMia

4804 E. Chandler Blvd. suite 110, in Ahwatukee (Phoenix), at the NE corner of 48th Street and Chandler Blvd. and we are just N of the Hooters restaurant.

www.thecoffeebuzz.net

Hope you can make it!


----------



## Fox Paw

Thanks.


----------



## icassell

Hey, folks, it's *TOMORROW* .... charges his camera batteries... puts a blue rose in has lapel ...

Yippeeee!!!!


----------



## Mitica100

Alright folks, I hope you like Sumatran coffee. It's my fave from the beans we have there. I'll also have Decaf French Roast and one of the flavored coffees (I currently carry Creme Brulee, Chocolate Strawberry and Caramel Pecan). Plus our famous iced coffee made from Mexican Altura beans.

Can hardly wait y'all..............................


----------



## MissMia

Sumatran!!!!!!! :hail:  You're the best!


----------



## icassell

Sumatran!!!!! Yipppeeee....

When I lived in Philadelphia, a place called Bucks County Coffee Growers had a T-shirt which read :  "Death Before Decaf"


----------



## Fox Paw

(Mitica, I checked your website.  Have you played with the Bach Choir?  Or at All Saints' Church?  My wife swears she knows your name.  I guess I could ask you tomorrow....)


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Hey, folks, it's *TOMORROW* .... charges his camera batteries... puts a blue rose in has lapel ...
> 
> Yippeeee!!!!


Blue rose? Wait, I thought it was one red shoe!


----------



## flygning

I thought it was one blue shoe on the lapel??


----------



## icassell

flygning said:


> I thought it was one blue shoe on the lapel??




.... thinks the rest of the clientelle are going to wonder about the very strangely dressed bunch of people with cameras ...


----------



## johngpt

flygning said:


> I thought it was one blue shoe on the lapel??


Pardon me, but have you anything in a size 13 lapel?


----------



## Mitica100

Fox Paw said:


> (Mitica, I checked your website. Have you played with the Bach Choir? Or at All Saints' Church? My wife swears she knows your name. I guess I could ask you tomorrow....)


 
Yes I have. At All Saints.


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Pardon me, but have you anything in a size 13 lapel?






... let me see .... an old double breasted polyester leisure suit ...


----------



## MissMia

A big huge thank you to Dimitri for hosting the TPF AZ meet up! :hail:  It was a blast to meet everyone.

Get ready for our first outing on *Saturday August 9th* when he head to *Jerome* for the day!


----------



## Mitica100

You're all welcome!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

So sorry I can't come with y'all on Aug. 9, I'll be in Wyoming doing my yearly music fest. But can't wait to see you all at the end of August, with the pictures taken in Jerome.


----------



## flygning

Here's my snapshot for the day:






Christina (MissMia), Dimitri (mitica100), and me!

We didn't think quickly enough to get a group shot before anyone left :er:

It was great meeting everyone, and I'm really looking forward to Jerome and all the other great things we have planned!


----------



## icassell

Hey everyone!  It was wonderful to meet you all.  I'd like to thank Christina for organizing the gathering ... I'd like to thank Dimitri for hosting ... I'd like to thank my mother and father .... my director ... oops ... sorry ... carried away.

looking forward to Aug 9.

Ian


----------



## johngpt

flygning said:


> Here's my snapshot for the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina (MissMia), Dimitri (mitica100), and me!


I like the crop! Was that taken with flash or available light? If it was flash, it was quite nicely done so as not to have harsh shadows.


----------



## Fox Paw

It was fun.  Dimitri was a great host and there were wall-to-wall good people.  After that iced coffee, though, my tremors were registering a 2.8 on the Richter scale.


----------



## flygning

Sorta fill flash- there was a big window off to our left.  I think it was funny that the least experienced photographer there was the one setting up the shot.


----------



## Mitica100

Fox Paw said:


> It was fun. Dimitri was a great host and there were wall-to-wall good people. After that iced coffee, though, my tremors were registering a 2.8 on the Richter scale.


 


You have been warned! :greenpbl:


----------



## icassell

Mitica100 said:


> You have been warned! :greenpbl:




If I'm up posting all night, I'll blame it on that Mexican Iced Coffee


----------



## Fox Paw

"You have been warned!"

yyyesssss  I knowwwww.....

Seriously, I loved it.


----------



## icassell

Fox Paw said:


> It was fun.  Dimitri was a great host and there were wall-to-wall good people.  After that iced coffee, though, my tremors were registering a 2.8 on the Richter scale.



Was that an f 2.8?


----------



## johngpt

flygning said:


> Sorta fill flash- there was a big window off to our left.  I think it was funny that the least experienced photographer there was the one setting up the shot.


Ah, but experienced enough!

It's interesting, that it almost appears that you have desaturated the background. I'm guessing that you didn't, and that Dimitri's shop has a neutral wall with monochrome prints hanging, but boy, it sure emphasizes the skin tones of you three. Really cool.

Thanks for the info.

Great photo.


----------



## flygning

johngpt said:


> Ah, but experienced enough!
> 
> It's interesting, that it almost appears that you have desaturated the background. I'm guessing that you didn't, and that Dimitri's shop has a neutral wall with monochrome prints hanging, but boy, it sure emphasizes the skin tones of you three. Really cool.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Great photo.




Wow, you're right about the background emphasizing us... Erm, I mean, I totally meant to do that


----------



## bigalbest

Very pleasant meet today, excellent iced coffee and photo talk. Can't wait to see you all again, I liked everyone very much. The discussion was interesting to say the least and I think future meetings will benefit all. Thanks again for the great time.


----------



## icassell

... stares through the porthole back at bigalbest ... 

I came home psyched ... and read an article I have on sharpening ... boy, why hadn't I tried that before?


----------



## icassell

What's she looking at????????????


----------



## johngpt

Those are some really intriguing images on the wall. Next time I'm in town, I'll have to drop by.


----------



## Mitica100

johngpt said:


> Those are some really intriguing images on the wall. Next time I'm in town, I'll have to drop by.


 
John, they will come down at the end of July to make room for a new exhibit. So you have until July 26...

If you can't make it I can send you some JPEGs of them. PM me if you want to see them via e-mail.

Dimitri


----------



## RainNotebook

I LOVE Jerome!! I wish I could make it!! I hope you all have fun!!


----------



## MissMia

RainNotebook said:


> I LOVE Jerome!! I wish I could make it!! I hope you all have fun!!



That's too bad! We plan on having a meet up every month, hopefully you can make the next one.


----------



## saltface

MissMia said:


> That's too bad! We plan on having a meet up every month, hopefully you can make the next one.




That's good. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## MissMia

saltface said:


> That's good. Sorry I missed it.



Can you make the Aug 9th meet-up? We're going to Jerome!


----------



## Alex_B

looks like you lot had some fun there


----------



## saltface

MissMia said:


> Can you make the Aug 9th meet-up? We're going to Jerome!



I'm wanting to, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## AdrianBetti

Mitica100 said:


> John, they will come down at the end of July to make room for a new exhibit. So you have until July 26...
> 
> If you can't make it I can send you some JPEGs of them. PM me if you want to see them via e-mail.
> 
> Dimitri


 
Why are they coming down?


----------



## Mitica100

AdrianBetti said:


> Why are they coming down?


 
We exhibit one artist per month, August will be dedicated to a local painter.


----------



## MissMia

Hey everyone! Reminder emails and PMs going out today. Let's figure out where to meet up and if anyone wants to carpool. 

Anyone is welcome to join us so don't be shy!


----------



## johngpt

Might anything be going on over President's day this coming Feb 09?

Just learned that my son's team will be at the tournament there.


----------



## MissMia

johngpt said:


> Might anything be going on over President's day this coming Feb 09?
> 
> Just learned that my son's team will be at the tournament there.



I'm sure we can plan something.  

Is that the tourney that Sereno hosts?


----------



## johngpt

MissMia said:


> I'm sure we can plan something.
> 
> Is that the tourney that Sereno hosts?


Sounds right. Seems we play them lots, either there or as part of the Far West league. I'm not as into knowing the details of the tournaments as some of the other parents. I go along, encourage, shoot photos. Life's good!

Sometimes I'll come home and never know the names of the teams that the boys have played!

Let's see, game 2, those boys had the white jerseys, right?

I remember that game, great soft light, no harsh shadows. 

Why can't all their games be played on slightly overcast days?


----------



## johngpt

My wife and I will be driving into Phoenix on Thanksgiving. Our son's team is playing in the Tempe Pros tournament.

We're looking forward to seeing Mitica100's CoffeeBuzz, and possibly meeting some of the AZ TPF group. 

We still don't know the team's playing schedule, so everything is just a big 'maybe' so far, but we hope something works out.

If not, we wish everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mitica100

Hey John, that'd be so cool meeting you and your wife! Give me a call before coming down to the Coffee Buzz (PM sent) so I make sure I am there to meet you.


----------



## johngpt

Well, it's very uncertain regarding our time for meeting with folks. We had a rainy, snowy journey here on Thursday, and the thunder boomers that afternoon and evening were impressive. Did anyone get any shots?

Yesterday our team had two games, one mid day and one in the evening. The team is doing well. The first game ended in a tie, and the second they won.

They have a game this morning at 11:00, and most certainly will have another later. We don't know whether they will be playing later at 4:30 or at 8:00.

So, we might not get to meet up with folks.

Here are a couple shots from yesterday.

Kim is learning to use my old Olympus E-1.








And here's Tom, our goalkeeper son. I wasn't fast enough to catch him touching the shot, but he'd already leaped and hit it. The ball's on its way over the goal for the save.







I know we'll be back for the President's Day tournament here in town. If we can't meet up this weekend, maybe then.

Meanwhile, best wishes to all.


----------



## icassell

Hey John!  Happy belated turkey day.  I'm at work, so meetups are out for me this weekend.  Good luck at the tourney!  Nice shots!  You realize, don't you, that after the E-1, she's gonna want to steal your dSLR.

Ian


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


> Hey John!  Happy belated turkey day.  I'm at work, so meetups are out for me this weekend.  Good luck at the tourney!  Nice shots!  You realize, don't you, that after the E-1, she's gonna want to steal your dSLR.
> 
> Ian


LOL, if that should happen, then I'd have to go after the 50D or the 5DvII, wouldn't I?

Well, it seems that the boys are playing at 4:30. If they win, they'll play tomorrow morning. If they lose, I guess they're done. This afternoon's game is one of the two semi-finals.

They've played very well so far. 

So, it appears that we won't have the opportunity to get to Dimitri's coffee shop during this visit.

Be well everyone!


----------



## Mitica100

Oh well...  Maybe next time, John. Good luck with the tournament.


----------



## nabla

Hi,

I'll probably stay in Phoenix in March or April 2009 for about a month. Are you planning a meeting or what I'm more interested in a tour on the weekend starting in Phoenix?

I would come back when I know the exact dates of my trip, I ask just to get a general idea whether it is possible.

Thanks for information


----------



## MissMia

nabla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll probably stay in Phoenix in March or April 2009 for about a month. Are you planning a meeting or what I'm more interested in a tour on the weekend starting in Phoenix?
> 
> I would come back when I know the exact dates of my trip, I ask just to get a general idea whether it is possible.
> 
> Thanks for information



A great time to visit! Hopefully we will have lots of wildflowers then. I'm sure we could arrange an outing with you. Just let us know when you will be here.


----------



## MissMia

Also, I will be at Mitica100's coffee shop on Saturday morning (12/20) selling jewelry. Feel free to stop by and do some last minute shopping! :mrgreen:


----------



## icassell

Oh my, it's MissMia --- she really hasn't fallen off the edge of the earth!


----------



## MissMia

icassell said:


> Oh my, it's MissMia --- she really hasn't fallen off the edge of the earth!



:lmao: Almost! It was a close call!!!!!


----------



## icassell

MissMia said:


> :lmao: Almost! It was a close call!!!!!



:lmao:


----------



## johngpt

Ya gotta watch out for that end of earth. That's what happened to Columbus dontcha know...


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Ya gotta watch out for that end of earth. That's what happened to Columbus dontcha know...




Yeah, I hate it when that happens.


----------



## MissMia

johngpt said:


> Ya gotta watch out for that end of earth. That's what happened to Columbus dontcha know...



Who knew the end of the earth was in Arizona


----------



## icassell

Well, it often seems like it's hot as hell ...


----------



## MissMia

ferty456 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It is very nice to see these pics, Even I was there in AZ on lst Aug 08, I could not meet up with you all, so sad
> 
> However, I will be there again on Apr-2009, So, We can meet up and take nice photos & have nice fun,
> 
> Cheers guys,



Hello ferty456. I'm sorry I did not see this post earlier. Just let us know when you will be in town and we'll try to get the group together.


----------



## nabla

MissMia said:


> A great time to visit! Hopefully we will have lots of wildflowers then. I'm sure we could arrange an outing with you. Just let us know when you will be here.



First of all (and a bit late ), happy new year!

I'll be in Phoenix from March, 16th until April, 13th. It would be really nice, if a meeting could be possible (preferably on a weekend).

OT: I also plan to use one of the offers by openroadtours. Any opinions? (also per PM)

Thanks for your help!:thumbup:


----------



## Mitica100

Update on the possible upcoming TPF tour to Northern AZ:

I just spent a few hours chatting with a former AZ Highways photographer and she would love to join us on that trip. I saw a few of her published photos and they absolutely rock! It would be so great to have her with us.


----------



## icassell

OK, so when/where is the trip planned?

Ian


----------



## MissMia

Sign me up! :mrgreen:  That sound great, Dimitri!


----------



## Mitica100

I'll have to chat with her about availability.

Meanwhile I created a Social Group for all Arizona photographers, feel free to join it. Go HERE.


----------



## MissMia

*Anyone want to go shooting on Saturday (2/14)?* I know it's Valentine's Day, but my schedule is clear for most of the day. I'd like to stay around the Phoenix area.


----------



## icassell

I was supposed to go away for a 3 day weekend, but looks like that isn't going to happen.  Might be up for a Saturday shoot, but not sure if I can or not.  What were you thinking of?

Ian


----------



## MissMia

icassell said:


> I was supposed to go away for a 3 day weekend, but looks like that isn't going to happen.  Might be up for a Saturday shoot, but not sure if I can or not.  What were you thinking of?
> 
> Ian



Sorry about that Ian! I made last minute plans and will be heading over to San Diego for the weekend.

We do need to plan an AZ Meetup for March.


----------



## icassell

NP ... have a great time.

Ian


----------



## nabla

Hi,

I'm in Tempe right now. Anyone interested in a meeting?

cheers


----------



## MissMia

nabla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in Tempe right now. Anyone interested in a meeting?
> 
> cheers



Hi nabla

How long are you in town for? My schedule is pretty tight right now, but we'll see if we can pull something together.


----------



## nabla

MissMia said:


> Hi nabla
> 
> How long are you in town for? My schedule is pretty tight right now, but we'll see if we can pull something together.


I'll be here until Monday, the 13th in April. No problem, if you do not have the time! I met some really nice people who want to show me around a bit. No photographers, though...


----------



## MissMia

Well, that gives us some time to work with. Let's see if we can get everyone together.


----------



## Mecal

AZ meet!  Anyone want to come up to Flag? (until school's over anyhoo)


----------



## Mitica100

Mecal said:


> AZ meet!  Anyone want to come up to Flag? (until school's over anyhoo)



Flag would be a good stop on the way to Page! Anyone still interested in going there?


----------



## AdrianBetti

I need someone to help me shoot the culinary festival this sunday for a local magazine. You will be given photo credit for the photos. Thousands of people view the online photo galleries. I need pictures of people, scene shots and the event in general. Email me at adrianbetti@msn.com if you're interested.


----------



## MissMia

Mitica100 said:


> Flag would be a good stop on the way to Page! Anyone still interested in going there?



I want to go! :mrgreen:


----------



## icassell

Depends on when, of course, but I'd love to go to flag.

Ian


----------



## icassell

I have two unexpected days free this Friday and Saturday.  Is anyone interested in going out shooting on one of them? I'm open to any suggestions. Maybe butterflies at the Phoenix Botanical Gardens?

Ian


----------



## MissMia

icassell said:


> I have two unexpected days free this Friday and Saturday.  Is anyone interested in going out shooting on one of them? I'm open to any suggestions. Maybe butterflies at the Phoenix Botanical Gardens?
> 
> Ian



I might be able to do something, but I won't know until Thursday.


----------



## icassell

MissMia said:


> I might be able to do something, but I won't know until Thursday.



Last minute is fine ... just let me know.

Ian


----------



## icassell

I'm going to the Wildlife World Zoo in Litchfield Park tomorrow (Friday 5/8)  if any of the AZ contingent is interested in joining me.  Let me know and we can arrange to meet.

Welcome to Wildlife World Zoo & Aquarium

Ian


----------



## Mitica100

I might be able to do it after 11am. Will know more tonite.


----------



## icassell

Well, I have a meeting at work that won't get out until about 9:30am --- I'll probably go home before heading out so any time works for me ...

I've never been out there and thought it might be fun.

Ian


----------



## Joves

Mecal said:


> AZ meet! Anyone want to come up to Flag? (until school's over anyhoo)


Hell Im already in Flag. I need to try and look in here more often.


----------



## Clawed

Hey guys! I am pretty new to this forum, but I see that you have meetups every so often which I think is pretty cool (even though I have never been shooting with a group). However, I need some motivation to get out there and start taking pics.

Anyway, I live in Surprise and if I am welcome to join you one of these days, please let me know (I'm sure I could get my wife to come along as well).

~Canaan


----------



## icassell

Clawed said:


> Hey guys! I am pretty new to this forum, but I see that you have meetups every so often which I think is pretty cool (even though I have never been shooting with a group). However, I need some motivation to get out there and start taking pics.
> 
> Anyway, I live in Surprise and if I am welcome to join you one of these days, please let me know (I'm sure I could get my wife to come along as well).
> 
> ~Canaan




Welcome to the forum, Clawed.  We haven't gotten together often, but would love to have you join us if/when we do.

Ian (in NW Phoenix)


----------



## Joves

If it wasnt obvious Im in Flag. Maybe sometime we could meet up in the Verde Valley and, hit up Fossil Creek. I dont know how many of you have been there.


----------



## Clawed

Joves said:


> If it wasnt obvious Im in Flag. Maybe sometime we could meet up in the Verde Valley and, hit up Fossil Creek. I dont know how many of you have been there.


I have not been up to Fossil Creek.  It might be cool to make the trek one of these days though.  It's quite a drive for me, but who knows!


----------



## icassell

Did they re-flood Fossil Creek? I went camping up there several years ago and thought they were going to re-flood it.

Ian


----------



## Joves

icassell said:


> Did they re-flood Fossil Creek? I went camping up there several years ago and thought they were going to re-flood it.
> 
> Ian


 Why yes they have. It flows like it did before it was used as a hydro source. Here is one of the waterfalls further up from the Irwin plant. 






And on the way there are many little areas that are nice as well.






As you can see the water is perfectly clear and has a nice emerald green cast to it. This is one of my favorite areas in Az.


----------



## johngpt

By Jove, nice work!

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## MissMia

Joves said:


> Why yes they have. It flows like it did before it was used as a hydro source. Here is one of the waterfalls further up from the Irwin plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the way there are many little areas that are nice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the water is perfectly clear and has a nice emerald green cast to it. This is one of my favorite areas in Az.




What a beautiful area! I would love to meet up there. We could have a carpool from the valley. (I'm in Cave Creek)


----------



## icassell

I'd love to go up there again.  I'm in Denali at the moment ... should have some pix up in a couple of weeks from this trip.


----------



## ArizonaSun

Joves said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they re-flood Fossil Creek? I went camping up there several years ago and thought they were going to re-flood it.
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes they have. It flows like it did before it was used as a hydro source. Here is one of the waterfalls further up from the Irwin plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the way there are many little areas that are nice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the water is perfectly clear and has a nice emerald green cast to it. This is one of my favorite areas in Az.
Click to expand...

Nice shots, is the water in there cold?


----------



## Joves

ArizonaSun said:


> Nice shots, is the water in there cold?


 

 Im from Flag so it depends on what you can cold. For me it is just right especially since the Verde Valley is hot to me. There is also the Verde Hot Springs at the other end on the Verde River a mile down from the Childs Power Plant. Actually this would be best for a camping type of meet.


----------



## Copa360

Wow!  Too bad this is an old thread.  Any Arizonans still on here?


----------



## Mitica100

Copa360 said:


> Wow!  Too bad this is an old thread.  Any Arizonans still on here?



Oh yeah, neighbor! I'm a few miles North of you, in Ahwatukee.


----------



## icassell

Yep, sure are 

I'm in NW Phoenix


----------



## Unspoiled

Awesome shots!

I guess I'll represent the south east valley.  

We went camping up on the rim in August last year...I love doing that kind of stuff.  AZ is awesome for the diverse changes in landscape.


----------



## johngpt

I'm in far eastern AZ.

Albuquerque.



Hi everyone!


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> I'm in far eastern AZ.
> 
> Albuquerque.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!


----------



## boomer

Peoria, AZ here! We should do another meet soon! I would be glad to help organize another get together


----------



## icassell

Well, my schedule is difficult, but will try to join a meetup if one takes place.


----------



## Copa360

Well I just got here, but I'd be up for one.  Always looking for an excuse to head out with the camera!


----------



## johngpt

I wish I were able to make the trip out there over President's wkend with Tom's team. I'm still not quite there yet. But getting close!

This'll be Tom's last season of club ball. Next year college.


----------



## Clawed

boomer said:


> Peoria, AZ here! We should do another meet soon! I would be glad to help organize another get together


I am pretty close by in Surprise (the very East end).  I would definitely be up for a meet, and have been since I joined TPF (but I am not good at setting these things up).


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

How often do Locals ( From arizona) meet up?


----------



## Clawed

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> How often do Locals ( From arizona) meet up?


Good question, definitely for someone else to answer, but I do not think there has been one since I joined TPF (could be mistaken though).


----------



## icassell

Although they have in the past, I don't know that TPF'ers from AZ meet up these days.  I have a couple of friends I shoot with occasionally, but certainly would be interested in a TPF meetup if someone sets it up (I am not the organizational type).  I lean toward nature photography, though, and am not that interested in city/people shooting in general.

BTW, there are a couple of local Meetup groups on Meetups.com (e.g. AZshutterbugs)


----------



## ScottsdaleImages

icassell said:


> Although they have in the past, I don't know that TPF'ers from AZ meet up these days.  I have a couple of friends I shoot with occasionally, but certainly would be interested in a TPF meetup if someone sets it up (I am not the organizational type).  I lean toward nature photography, though, and am not that interested in city/people shooting in general.
> 
> BTW, there are a couple of local Meetup groups on Meetups.com (e.g. AZshutterbugs)



Actually there are quite a few groups on Meetup.com. I belong to 6, 4 in Phx and 2 in Tucson. They all schedule a meetup at least once a month, including shoots and meet and greats. I find them very helpful and fun.


----------



## Clawed

icassell said:


> Although they have in the past, I don't know that TPF'ers from AZ meet up these days. I have a couple of friends I shoot with occasionally, but certainly would be interested in a TPF meetup if someone sets it up (I am not the organizational type). I lean toward nature photography, though, and am not that interested in city/people shooting in general.
> 
> BTW, there are a couple of local Meetup groups on Meetups.com (e.g. AZshutterbugs)


 
It's odd that there are no recent meetups, this thread is fairly active in the "Locations and Meetup" section of the forum (more responses that any meetup thread for locations in the US).  Might be good to get something going before it's way too hot to do anything here.  I have only been part of one meetup ever (Scott Kelby Photo Walk 2009), and I have to say, it was a pretty good time. 

Oh well, I won't push the issue since, like I said, I cannot put things like this together.  But, respond below if you might be interested and certainly if you do not mind spearheading something like this. There might be enough interest to get something going after all.


----------



## Mitica100

We've talked some time ago about putting together a trip to N. Arizona but that's been on the back burner for a while.

How about a little outing to one of my favorite places near Phoenix? The Vulture Mine, 12 miles away from Wickenburg, a relatively easy drive from the Metro Phoenix. The place is decaying rapidly and would be great to have some pictures of it before it disappears. The place is still open although admission has gone up to $10 a person all day.

Just an idea...


----------



## Joves

Havent been to the Vulture mine. Im still in Flagstaff and the only place for meeting here would be in the Verde Valley or the canyon. Unless you all want to bring your showshoes then I know lots of places to go.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Thanks Icass, I will definetly check out that site. Someone else mentioned it to me as well. I'm moving to Tempe this month...and I'm not a city girl no way no how LOL so I don't even know how---or what to shoot in the city. Gonna miss the trees *sigh*lol

But meeting up with other *flatlanders* as we call em here up north az Hahaha... Could do a meet up....ill check that site out  thanks again!!


----------



## burstintoflame81

If it was on a Saturday and in the Phoenix area, I would be game.


----------



## icassell

OK, so shoot them with a camera, anyway. 

If any of my fellow Zonies is interested, I discovered a place just East of Phoenix (in Gilbert) with an outstanding collection of birds begging to be photographed. This is a collection of wastewater reclamation ponds (still used for their intended function) which have been made into a bird sanctuary (with over 200 species reported). You can get pretty close to many of them, so uber-telephotos are not necessarily required for many subjects. The place has benches, picnic spots, etc. too! For the stargazers, it also has an observatory.

Check it out! Best of all, admission is FREE!

There are occasional activities with a small charge.

Riparian Institute Home Page

Here are a few examples from this morning.  I went out there for a couple of hours after dropping my kids off at school in order to check it out:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/203405-some-waders.html


----------



## burstintoflame81

I go there every saturday icassell. Discovered it a few weeks back. Lived in Gilbert for 5 years and never even realized it was there. That would be a cool place for a meet up for wildlife shooters.


----------

